# Our FAV car is the Procor Tanker



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

Our favorite car is the Procor Tanker!





See our blog entry for this cute tanker car: http://gscaletrain.blogspot.com/201...-cars.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"cute" NO , I don't think so. 
Very good model. Well built and strong for outdoor use. 
"cute" never!!!!


----------



## scratch-n-win (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL 

NTCGRR - well, I'm a girl; therefore I can say it is cute and it is. heehee!  

Mary aka WIN


----------

